# Big Jims Thunderchild Review



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Big Jim seems to have a real winner the the TC, I've read a lot of positive reviews like yours. I had a Big Jim Buffalo bow and it had an absolutely jewel-like finish, you can tell he takes a lot of pride in his bows.

But really...


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i just talked to jim the other when he was on a hog hunt , and we were talking bout his thunderchild and i have to say all the ones ive shot were awsome! i mean smooth drawing and his finish is nice . he explained to me how he mixes his hardner to get that nice finish he gets.even though i make bows id have to say his thunderchild is my number one next to a dwyer endeavor. its got a lot of thunder thats for sure. actually im giving him an order for red cedar like juniper and black n white ebony lumber. jim is awsome and his bows set the bar high for us bowyers who buy supplies from him! his bows are what i envy from fit to finish in a custom bow.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Never shot any of Big Jim's bows, but I've met him in person at a couple different Trad events and purchased other items from his website. Service is excellent and he seems like a decent guy.


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice...:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I order pretty much all my trad stuff from Bigjim. Good to deal with and ships fast. I really want to try out a TC someday. Looks nice


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Heres a few shots from today at about 20 yds


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I really like Big Jim and his bows 

Great stuff


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I have two Thunderchilds, a 56 incher and a 58 inch 2 piece. They are my go-to hunting bows. Both have served me faithfully on many hunts and adventures.


----------

